# DMsGuild vs Drivethru



## Zaukrie

Not sure if this is the right forum, but probably.....

If I'm creating a PDF for 5e that doesn't require being on DMsGuild.....which do you all prefer? Let me know if you are a customer or publisher in your reply.

thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Morrus

From the customer's point of view, it makes no difference whatevsoever. They're the exact same store, with a different logo at the top. From the publisher's point of view, your PDF will appear on both sites.

For example, here's one of mine on DriveThruRPG:









						-  | W.O.I.N. | DriveThruRPG.com
					

-




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




And if I just change the first part of that URL, you can see it's on DMs Guild, too.









						-  | W.O.I.N. | Dungeon Masters Guild
					

-




					www.dmsguild.com
				




(Obviously, I only added this to DTRPG as it's not a D&D product, but it appears on all OBS sites).


----------

